# bunny hopping on the rear end



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm evaluating a new dog for purchase. She is 2 years old, on the small side and not at all overweight. When walking her stride seems normal, but when excited and starting to run, her hind legs do not alternate but instead hop together like a rabbit.

At medium and full run both hind legs move together and her lower back sort of rounds downward towards the tail end. 


Is this dogs movement indicative of dysplasia? Or do some dogs just move differently than others?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know if you can read anything into the movement. The best way to know conclusively is through Xrays.






does it look like this?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd ask the current owners if they've ever noticed what you're seeing. If you're still thinking of getting her why not shoot a video of her movement to take to a trainer/vet and see what they think of her? Otherwise, yes, bunny hopping can be indicative problems.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Stella had dysplasia, towards the end she would hop up stairs...


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

In that video the rear legs are not quite in sync (one after the other). Imagine instead that both legs stride at exactly the same time.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would ask about xrays being done as a condition of sale - pretty normal if you are considering a working dog


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Is this dog coming from a breeder? I would require xrays as part of the sale, vet records, and a vet visit.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you are concerned, have her x-rayed. I have had dogs with dysplasia, some of them do bunny hop. Both of these dogs have never had any issues with their hips though, they just came up on x-ray with a problem. One I lost at nine and she never limped a day in her life, the other is 5.5 and she does not limp and is doing fine. 

If you want a working dog, then the hip x-rays are really a must. If you are looking for a pet it is better to know. If they are not good, you should get her for much less, and you can immediately start her on vitamin C and other supplements to provide the best chance of a normal-no pain, no surgery existence. I guess I am saying that I wouldn't turn her down cold if her hips aren't good if you are looking for a pet.


----------

